# Usernames and Personality types



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

If I wanted a name to express who I am, it would be something like FlakyTrumpsGroundedness, which would show both sides of me and which one frequently wins. :tongue:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

My username reflects my personality in no way whatsoever :crazy:.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> My username reflects my personality in no way whatsoever :crazy:.


Well now I feel all let down... I thought for sure you had some great assbiscuits!

Mine is just a characters name I created for a video game... Liked it so much it followed me from game to game and then to forums.


----------



## Preeb (Jan 13, 2010)

mine is... how my classmates chose to say my name. It stuck, as its much easier to say... and sounds cooler... :dry:
So apart from it sounding funny it has nothing to do with my personality type...


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't think so...I''m extraverted, and taht doesn't make you narcisistic or necesarily confident...

Queen of Leaves is the name of an Eisley song...I really just like the way the name sounds and the idea it gives off...nothing that has to do with being introverted or extraverted though I think a person's overall temperment would influence it...I'm into things that are beautiful and earthy and almost ethereal


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

My username really says nothing about me, I like my username to look good more than anything.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Mine started out as an inside joke, between an ex and I. She was my little red riding hood, and I was her big bad wolf. :blushed: lol I do share a lot of qualities with most representations of him, though, as he was always trying to be clever, sly, and sneaky, and he was remarkably tenacious in his pursuit of what he wanted. That's why I got the nickname in the first place. lol


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

My favorite book at the time of choosing this name was Prometheus Rising. I'm already mistaken for a male most of the time on teh internetz - so I figured I'd better feminize Prometheus, lest I be pegged as having a pecker again. Promethea is also a pretty cool Alan Moore comic which I figured out later on.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Grey said:


> I chose my username to reflect the middle path between two opposing sides - black and white, basically. I wanted to show through my username my personal philosophy, which is both 'Everything in moderation' and 'Nothing is absolutely certain'.



That's interesting. I always saw your username as a reflection of your detachment.


I'd explain my username but there are so many intuitives here, I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

I think it depends if they are comfortable with who they are or what they do for a living they would use something interesting. If they aren't confortable, they would use something they're ideal self would be, and become this cool person online when IRL they aren't. Like a shy guy with an identity crisis would have a username like SlapYaMama64 or something stupid like that.


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

I chose mine out of convenience, I didn't want to remember multiple usernames for so many different websites. There's no subjectivity involved; zysac is my name translated to a fictional video game language, the numbers 10 and 18 refers to my initials. I've been contemplating a name change since I've become more involved at PC, but too many names come to mind so I can't decide.


----------



## MissMaja (Dec 26, 2009)

I always use Miss in front of the other part of my nick.. i like that word, it's so cute  and Maja because i love my name.. usually it's just M

i like everything that sound happy, warm, unique and mysterious


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

My usernames have always reflected my personality, even before knowing what MBTI was. My nickname was Mediator 268 (for my enjoyment is resolving disputes) before forums were developed, and when MBTI Yahoo Groups was the norm. I created Functianalyst (Functional Analyst) about the same time based on Keirsey’s description of ENTPs in saying:


> ENTP's are good at analysis, especially functional analysis, and have both a tolerance for and enjoyment of the complex…..Where the introverted NTP sees design as an end in itself, the extraverted NTP sees design as a means; the end is the invention that works, the prototype that is replicable. Ideas are valuable when and only when they make possible actions and objects.


In fact I thought that I was ENTP for a while since I could not just analyze, it had to be applicable. 

After taking the Step II that resulted in INTP, I still wanted something that represented mediation, so I went by INTrPosr (interposer) for years. During a period about four years ago, I did not know my type and was an enigma to myself. So I just started using the symbol "?". I have no doubt that I am STP and for now I will stay with Functianalyst. However I have been thinking about buying a name change


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. All these people have real reasons, and I picked mine simply because I was bored one time and I don't like having to remember a lot of usernames.



zysac1018 said:


> I chose mine out of convenience, I didn't want to remember multiple usernames for so many different websites. There's no subjectivity involved; zysac is my name translated to a *fictional video game language*, the numbers 10 and 18 refers to my initials. I've been contemplating a name change since I've become more involved at PC, but too many names come to mind so I can't decide.


Is it Al Bhed, James?:laughing:


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

very bored said:


> Wow. All these people have real reasons, and I picked mine simply because I was bored one time and I don't like having to remember a lot of usernames.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Al Bhed, James?:laughing:


yup :laughing:


----------



## Ivan (Feb 28, 2010)

I just like my name and wanted to create a more personal connection between myself and others in the community; the discussion here is mainly about personality so I wanted to be authentic haha.


----------



## Lala (Oct 13, 2008)

I suppose "Lala" is an INFP-type username, though I did not have that in mind when I registered with it...


----------



## RulesLawyer (Mar 3, 2010)

I think there IS something to choosing a username. I would never name myself soemthing as crazy/bold as sexyhoneybun or whatever... I think that temperment is part of how we're "wired" and there's a little signature of us in everything we do. However, i also happen to believe that you can't always fit someone into a box. Not everything in life is so black & white. :tongue:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

My nickname used to be Skyline. This has a story of its own which I've explained in one of the threads here.

Today it's Mercurius.

It pretty much reflects a personal challenge to uncover within myself. 'Mercurial phases'. Neverending dynamic within the static. 
Unbalance -> Balance -> Unbalance -> ... : I enjoy the reflection and dyssection of these processes which always add up to new information, blablabla.
It's something which intruiges me within all people or whatever's alive in general. Everything is always prone to changes.
Mercury in mythology refers to trade. Perhaps one could see this as trading ideas and other things amongst each other, adding up to the unstable nature that we possess, trying to stabilize it, etc.
In Western astrology, Mercury is swifty and fast. This relates to the speed of time and to the busy nature of (my) life. 
In Chinese astrology, it represents water; an element which has been given to me before, aside from fire.
In Indian astrology, Mercury is associated with communication: that which bonds all together.

hah, I just really like all of the stories behind Mercury. 
Since this nickname was taken, I opted for Mercurius.
One could also read it as 'Mercurious', which relates back to me; I'm a curious being.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I like names that have multiple connotations. Mine refers to-

-The Greek deity of the sea
-The formless base level of all matter in alchemy
-One of Neptune's moons


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been using MisterNi long before I knew MBTI existed and has nothing to do with Ni the MBTI function. :happy: Ni = Japanese for "two", so it literally means MisterTwo which was a pet name for my first car...an MR2. :wink:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

MissMaja said:


> I always use Miss in front of the other part of my nick.. i like that word, it's so cute  and Maja because i love my name.. usually it's just M
> 
> i like everything that sound happy, warm, unique and mysterious


I also love the name Maja. I know this Polish girl though that hates her name because people don't pronounce the the J like a Y. Is that how it is with your name too?

Pretty name :happy:.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

FiNe SiTe =

*Dominant: Introverted Feeling (Fi)*

Fi filters information based on interpretations of worth, forming judgments according to criteria that are often intangible. 
Fi constantly balances an internal set of values such as harmony and authenticity. 
Attuned to subtle distinctions, Fi innately senses what is true and what is false in a situation. 
With Fi as their dominant function, INFPs live primarily in a rich inner world of emotion.

*Auxiliary: Extraverted Intuition (Ne)*

Ne finds and interprets hidden meanings, using “what if” questions to explore alternatives, allowing multiple possibilities to coexist. 
This imaginative play weaves together insights and experiences from various sources to form a new whole, which can then become a catalyst to action. 
INFPs engage the outside world primarily with intuition. 
They are adept at seeing the big picture, sensing patterns and the flow of existence from the past toward the future.

*Tertiary: Introverted Sensing (Si)*

Si collects data in the present moment and compares it with past experiences, a process that sometimes evokes the feelings associated with memory, as if the subject were reliving it. 
Seeking to protect what is familiar, Si draws upon history to form goals and expectations about what will happen in the future. 
This function gives INFPs a natural inclination toward "other-worldliness" and makes them more easily distracted.

*Inferior: Extraverted Thinking (Te)*

Te organizes and schedules ideas and the environment to ensure the efficient, productive pursuit of objectives. 
Te seeks logical explanations for actions, events, and conclusions, looking for faulty reasoning and lapses in sequence. 
This function helps INFPs focus on external details, but being the inferior function, requires the expenditure of greater energy and is not as reliable.


----------



## MissMaja (Dec 26, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> I also love the name Maja. I know this Polish girl though that hates her name because people don't pronounce the the J like a Y. Is that how it is with your name too?



I'm from Croatia so i don't know how this name should be pronounced in polish but i never had problems with that.. in Croatia we usualy read like we write (different from english and french and more like spanish)



> Pretty name :happy:.


thanks


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

*sab·o·teur* (sæb








əˈtɜr/sab-_uh_-*tur*)

–_*noun*_
a person who commits or practices sabotage.

I like the appearance, spelling, sound, meaning, and idea of being a saboteur. roud:



(_Click the picture for a link to the video from which it was taken_.)​


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Grey said:


> I chose my username to reflect the middle path between two opposing sides - black and white, basically. I wanted to show through my username my personal philosophy, which is both 'Everything in moderation' and 'Nothing is absolutely certain'.


Mum...



Mercurius said:


> My nickname used to be Skyline. This has a story of its own which I've explained in one of the threads here.
> 
> Today it's Mercurius.
> 
> ...


Dad...

Fancy meeting you here...


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Excluding the meaning behind my username, I just like the continuity of the last letter of the word "murder" being the first letter of the word "regina". I don't know if this correlates with being an INFP though.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I tend to use song titles as screen names, and they usually have some extra personal meaning.

"Orange Appled" seems very INFP to me....it's a song by Cocteau Twins. I've always seen "appled" as a verb, so it suggests an orange being made into an apple. It reminds me of the two expressions: "square peg in a round hole" to describe someone who does not fit it; and "comparing apples to oranges" to describe two things that cannot be fairly compared.


----------



## BrokenSticks (Mar 11, 2010)

I happened upon this username when I was trying to get an email address on a popular site. everything I tried was taken... and I looked next to me on the floor, and my broken drum sticks were there (I play the drums).
It's not usually taken, and easy to remember, so it's always my first try for a username somewhere.

Some other names I've had during various periods:
*Nicotina (My name, plus the fact that I'm a smoker -Yes, I got the memo - I'm going to die. Thanks.)
*Many years ago I went with "Happy" (It was always taken, lol. so I got pissed and put a 666 on the end. I was Happy_666 for several years).
*iwillsleepnomore (I was feeling particularly self-aware that day, I suppose)
*1oddgirl (needed a username with a number. I liked it. It works for me, but I tend to go with brokensticks for general stuff)

By the way -ASSBISCUITS: I totally f'in LOVE your name. it makes me giggle every time I see it.


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

When I signed up for this forum, I was at a complete blank for my forum name because this is only the second forum that I have been actively on. Since I love to travel...I was imagining where I want to go next and I have always wanted to visit the middle east and have a vision of a cool trip there...thus the name...On the road to Damascus...

But I now realize that this is actually an intuitive name for me given my life view that it's all about the journey...not necessarily the destination (I know this is extremely cliche), but it is so true for me...the possibility of new things, adventure and new experiences = happy place for me...I might not actually end up in Damascus, but I'm sure that the journey will be fun none-the-less...whereever I end up!l


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

On the road to Damascus said:


> But I now realize that this is actually an intuitive name for me given my life view that *it's all about the journey*...not necessarily the destination (I know this is extremely cliche), but it is so true for me...the possibility of new things, adventure and new experiences = happy place for me...I might not actually end up in Damascus, but I'm sure that the journey will be fun none-the-less...whereever I end up!l


Must be a really special stewardess that the journey to Damascus is that special, :laughing:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

What type does my username imply?


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> What type does my username imply?


Maybe you have a swell as*!!! (This is said in extreme jest and humour)!!!:crazy:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

So you were just joking, then?

:'(


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

No, I'm sure your as* is fabulous...just try to keep it from swelling! :crazy:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I dont think Dear Sigmund relates to an ENTJ. It comes from the title of a M*A*S*H episode; nothing more to it. Even us NTs need a break from thinking and reading into things once in a while.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Dear Sigmund said:


> I dont think Dear Sigmund relates to an ENTJ. It comes from the title of a M*A*S*H episode; nothing more to it. Even us NTs need a break from thinking and reading into things once in a while.


Agreed!

I love breaks just as much as non-breaks!


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Kevinaswell said:


> What type does my username imply?


Maybe Multiple Personality Syndrome? ( You´re Kevin As Well?) :laughing:


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

Mine is taken out of context from the title of a kick-ass album.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I have been using mine for years....the beth is part of my first name and the deth is a result of what may happen in my last name...not so much of a riddle if you knew it...it rhymes too


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

I should think mine is pretty self-explanatory. And probably has no correlation to my type.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Peter said:


> Maybe Multiple Personality Syndrome? ( You´re Kevin As Well?) :laughing:


I have no such thing!

It's all singular


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Mine is an allusion to a song off Seether's "Finding Beauty in Negative Spaces" album. I like that song...a lot...so yeah. Maybe the song fits me when I'm all depressed and stuff, I walk to my room, lock self up, don't see sun for weeks.


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)

inservio is Latin for slave, or devoted to, which represents both my natural emotional submissiveness and my focus on finding harmony with my values

uberfrau is the feminine form of ubermensch, which is a Nietzsche concept of transcending being human, it represents my growth, my goals in life, and my idealism

i guess my name is introverted, i personally am extremely introverted


----------



## Ignus (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine is essentially meant to be a really awesome fire wizard name.

I sat staring at a screen for several hours going through all the variations of the word "Fire" and all the latin roots that mean fire. I toyed around with "magma" "Fire" "Inferno" "Blaze" "Flame" and then starting thinking about "Igneous" rocks. Got down to "Ign" and then played around with suffixes and prefixes, as I had for all the other roots I'd been messing around with. Eventually I hit upon "Ignus" which just sounded completely perfect to me. It's been my username ever since, which is going on 10-12 years now.

As far as being reflective of my personality, I've always felt fire was very in tune with my personality. Bright, warm, expressive, passionate, compelling, but also warm, kind, comforting, and compassionate.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

i dont know if personality type has anything to do with the username we choose 
personally when i started going into internet forums...etc i used my real name with my birth year, i never felt that i need to hide behind a name or anything, even now here its my name but the way my xbf used to call me Miraji (which is indian way of calling someone with respect and love) as well in my own language it means my light 
when ever i want to choose a nickname/username for myself i cant find anything that i may be satisfied with or reflect me so i end up using my name or one of my nicknames !


----------



## Sylphine (Nov 29, 2009)

I like your name and can sympathize. You see, I am in a quandary, too!



In a Quandary said:


> I should think mine is pretty self-explanatory. And probably has no correlation to my type.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Ni + Te + Fi - Te


----------

